# bus



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, používá se v češtině slovo bus nebo pouze autobus? Lze říct "pojedeme busem"? myslím, že jsem to nikdy neslyšel.  Děkuji


----------



## Hrdlodus

Používá, a často.
Hovorově, správně je autobus.


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, "pojedeme busem" se používá skutečně velmi často. Dá se také říct "jede tam nějaký bus" apod.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky, zajímavé, mám pocit, že jsem to za těch 20 let nikdy neslyšel.


----------



## bibax

Také mám pocit, že jsem to neslyšel, natož řekl. Google není směrodatný, protože "bus" je v textech často užívaná zkratka.


----------



## marsi.ku

Je možné, že je to generační - mladí lidé ho ale určitě používají velmi často, minimálně generace dvacátníků a třicátníků, pokud mohu soudit ze svého okolí ;-). Případně by se mohlo jednat o regionální variantu...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Souhlasím, že to používá mladá generace. Stará ne.


----------



## morior_invictus

Hrdlodus said:


> Souhlasím, že to používá mladá generace. Stará ne.


 ...slovenské osazenstvo souhlasí!


----------



## marsi.ku

Dnes jsem na vlastní uši slyšela ve speciálu Inaugurace prezidenta ČR následující: "bus Miloše Zemana dorazí...".


----------



## AllTaken

Bus se používá běžně. 
Čekáme na bus. Pojedeme busem nebo tramvají?
Pouze hovorově. U starších lidí 50+ to asi často neuslyšíte. Do televize bych takové slovo ale nevypustil.


----------



## marsi.ku

V televizi bych to taky nečekala a hodně mě to překvapilo. Taky slovo "bus" řadím mezi hovorové tvary, ale očividně pro někoho může být tak samozřejmé, že mu to prostě ujede i jinde...


----------



## Garin

Tak nevím, ač jsem 50+, slovo "bus" aktivně používám a řekl bych, že mezi svými vrstevníky nejsem sám. Ale možná jde o pražské specifikum


----------

